# cleaning the brown edges of Corelle dishes



## EX HOME EC

I have read about many different ideas for cleaning the reddish brown mark off the edges of Corelle dinnerware as mine are starting to turn brown. I wash them in my new dishwasher with softened water only and they are still turning brown. Fastest way to do remove this brown discoloration is to put your dish upside down in a plastic cake or pie taker and squeeze Zep toilet bowl cleaner around the edge. Cover and leave overnight. I usually stack a bread plate over a dinner plate then a pie plate, that way I can get three or more pieces done at once. DO WEAR RUBBER GLOVES WHEN YOU DO THIS. They come out white as new.


----------



## MELQ

try using a magic eraser


----------



## EX HOME EC

MELQ said:


> try using a magic eraser


will that keep it off permanently?


----------



## MELQ

it should


----------



## AlisaSnow

Soak with vinegar and leave overnight. Then all the stains can be easily removed with a soft dish scrubber or a dishcloth.


----------



## Forcast

The undersides of my dishes plates bowls ect have a brownish stain around the round foot. Dont know how what. I hand wash with well water. Any ideas on cleaning. I tried scrubbing with dawn but nothing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Bartenders Friend or Bon Ami


----------



## Teej

Forcast said:


> The undersides of my dishes plates bowls ect have a brownish stain around the round foot. Dont know how what. I hand wash with well water. Any ideas on cleaning. I tried scrubbing with dawn but nothing.


Lemi-Shine, you find it with dishwasher stuff at the store, get the dishwasher booster not cleaner. I use it in the dishwasher and it has removed all the hard water deposits from the bottoms of coffee cups and bowls but I think if you would run a sink of very hot water with it added and then let the dishes soak for a good while it would still work. I do that with my electric kettle when the element gets a coating of lime on it and after 2 or 3 hours the element is as shiny as new again. I also use it to clean the coffee maker, love the stuff for hard water stains!


----------



## Designlover

I'd use 1 tablespoon of baking soda and 1 tablespoon of vinegar to get the stains out. I'd put your dish in hot water with this solution for about 1-2 hours.


----------

